# News from friendly person



## Mummyof2 (Jul 31, 2003)

Just heard today at 1pm and so after ringing dh and my parents I have come to give you the good news - we've been matched to a little boy aged 14 months who is just a perfect little person in every way and couldn't have been a better match to us.  We are absolutely delighted.  Matching panel end of May and intros begin on 28th of May with a view to placement in June. My   have been answered.


----------



## wynnster (Jun 6, 2003)

Wooooooooooooooooo Hooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!
   
Congratulations!!!!​So Chuffed to bits for you and the whole family!

See - Worth the wait 
xxxxx


----------



## Misty C (Mar 1, 2006)

Friendlyperson & Family

[fly]                   [/fly]Wonderfull news
Misty C
xxxx


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Oh FP i am sat here with very very happy   for you and i know the feeling of being matched (its a great feeling ladies)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

xxx


----------



## Tibbelt (May 16, 2005)

[fly]    CONGRATULATIONS!!!   [/fly]

Wonderful, wonderful news Friendlyperson!! Here's hoping you bring your son home very soon and enjoy every minute of being a mummy at last!

Lots of love
Sarah
xxxx


----------



## Ruthiebabe (Dec 15, 2003)

well done friendly person!!! you're a shining example to us all on how to play the waiting game!


xxruthie


----------



## sjm78 (May 22, 2007)

Congratulations cant wait to here all your stories about intro and all the excitement.
Sarah


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

Friendlyperson

Huge congratulations!!

About bl**dy time is all I can say!!

So chuffed for you and your family.

Here's hoping the next few weeks fly by but after the wait you've had I'm sure your just glad to have light at the end of the tunnel.

Love
Andrea
xxx

PS Why not start a new thread on your good news as I'm sure people will be so happy for you & its something you may want to print off to show your little one once they are older.......just a thought!!


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Fantastic news Friendlyperson!!

So happy for you and I just know your wait will have been worth every minute when you have your littlie home.

We'll be going through intros around the same time.

Love
OT x


----------



## Mummyof2 (Jul 31, 2003)

Thanks everyone.  Matching panel is on 20th of May and intros due to begin on 28th of May so only 7 weeks to go    More waiting  

OT - it will be great to go through this together


----------



## fiona1 (Feb 2, 2005)

Friendly - Congratulations, time will fly.

Fiona


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Friendlyperson, dh & ds

Congrats to you all x A lovely little boy....wonderful x

Love Laine xxx


----------



## Camly (Dec 12, 2006)

FP

great news!!! many congratulations to you and your family. a lovely baby boy.  


CONGRATS AGAIN


love camly xxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

YEEHAH FRIENDLY PERSON!!!!!
such fab news, you've had the patience of a saint and now you know why, your little boy was waiting for you  

kj x


----------



## Lynnm (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi Friendly

That is absolutely fantastic   

Big congrats   

These 7 weeks will just fly in 

Love Lynn xx


----------



## Lady Lucy (Sep 28, 2005)

Congratulations friendlyperson!!!  

C
x


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Fantastic news  



xx


----------



## EML (Jul 25, 2005)

Dear FP
I'm so pleased to hear your good news. I'm a great believer in fate, and your son was just out there waiting for you... the time had to be right for you both.
Best of luck with the intros and I hope the time passes quickly between now and then.
Thinking of you (and your new family)
Love
Elaine


----------



## everhopeful (Feb 19, 2004)

Massive Congrats FP !!!!!!  


          

What exciting news!!! So very happy for you.
Not long before you meet your baby boy!

Lots of love
Everhopeful x


----------



## Mummyof2 (Jul 31, 2003)

Thank you all for your lovely messages.  Dh and I are over the moon, although sw now says there is a faint chance that some matches do not get approved at panel    so now I wonder if we are being premature a bit.  She has assured me that there is no reason for her saying that but she justs wants me to bear it in mind.  Killjoy or what    But I guess she is just doing her job.  Roll on May 20th for matching panel.


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Hi FP we got told the same thing as until its ratified (sp?) then anything can change as panel only "advise"- please dont worry (i know easier said then done)

Our match only got signed off yesterday and i wasnt worried as we would fight for our 2 as even though we havent met them yet they are our children! (our panel was 2weeks ago and should have been signed off by last mon!   the decision maker who was being so slow!)

xxxx


----------



## jilldill (Feb 2, 2006)

Fantastic news !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I am just back from a weeks hliday and have quickly looked through the messages for yours. I am so delighted what a wait you have had, speak later love JD xx


----------



## cindyp (Apr 7, 2003)

I should be in bed, living in a sick house at the moment   but I am so glad I popped on and saw this news.

So, so pleased that it has finally happened for you.  Can't wait to hear more news about your new son.

love
Cindy


----------



## Pooh bears mummy (Jul 11, 2004)

Hi Friendly

Been off line so justseen your news, yipeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.

So happy for you hun.

PBMx


----------



## Mummyof2 (Jul 31, 2003)

Thank you to everyone.  Dh, ds and I are very happy.  Been out buying odds and ends and nesting - it's great.  Had a phone call yesterday to say that the start of introductions is being brought forward by 10 days - even better    We have been invited to attend Matching Panel so we have said yes - eek    but we wanted to be on hand to answer any questions as this is very important to us.


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

HI FP

Thats great news about intros being brought forward, you are so lucky they are doing things quickly.  Our LA seem to just take ages and the wait is really getting to me now.

We have to go to panel, no invite - an order!

Gald its all working out for you after your long, but worthwhile, wait.
love
OT x


----------



## Viva (May 16, 2005)

Such totally brilliant news Friendly Person, and even better that after all the waiting things are happening that little bit faster than you had thought, I'm sure it will be all plain sailing from here.
Congratulations!
Have you told your DS yet?
Viva
X


----------



## Mummyof2 (Jul 31, 2003)

Hi Viva, yes we have told our ds and he is absolutely thrilled at the thought of finally being a big brother.


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

FP, thanks for Pm, will reply a bit later when neice and nephew have gone.
OT x


----------

